# Flatbed Install



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Bought a CM SK skirted flatbed yesterday. I was in oklahoma picking up pecan sgelling equipment and through word of mouth i got an as is bed from the CM factory. Paid 2100 and it looks to be in good shape. Did notice thatthe channel iron beams that you mount with had some knotches cut out in them and looks like someone tryed to weld 2 cracks where the gooseneck mount is welded to channel iron. 
Will take some pictures and maybe someone here has some easy ideas of how to beef it up and mounting ideas. Bed is correct model for.my truck and all.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have mounted to CM beds. One on a 3/4 ton Dodge and the other on a 1ton Chevy. The Dodge was a pickup so the channels don’t match the beams on the truck but that was not a big issue. The Chevy cab chassis was easier since the channel and truck beams matched perfect. The CM is a great bed and I have really enjoyed them. If you have any questions I will help if I can.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Pictures


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I took mine to a dealer down here and they mounted mine with LED lights, no side skirting....for 2.2k and they did a great job. The first thing that I would suggest is line-X, rhino liner or something similar like rustoleum because in its factory configuration of black paint, a tree frog ain't got a chance of staying put.....


----------

